# Stupid question I know.



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Why go abroad??


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

that is way too long a question to answer....depends on soooo many factors IMHO!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

1. Quality of care

2. Price

3. Chance to relax and have a holiday while txing

4. Better communication (no really!)

5. More flexibility with protocols

6. More modern equipment

7. More compassionate consultants/less rushed

This is just my own experience of course - it may well be different for different clinics


----------



## earthe kitt (May 7, 2005)

8 better quality doctors

9 no HFEA

10 Being treated s an individual rather than a cash cow

11 More donors

12 took just as long to get to warsaw as it did harley st

Jo


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ditto to the above!


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

coz I live abroad

Kay xxx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Miranda7 said:


> 1. Quality of care
> 
> 2. Price
> 
> ...


----------



## sanduk (Jan 9, 2006)

All of the above plus DE success rates of around 65% (for IVI Madrid anyway)

Sand
DD 4yrs 3mths, DS 1yr 4mths (2 fresh cycles with same donor at IVI Madrid)


----------



## mountainlion (Aug 13, 2006)

Agree totally with all of the above.
On a personal note, I got fed up with the following from our English clinic;
1/Being kept waiting in a really busy and far too hot waiting room [in fact normally standing in a corridor as waiting room always full, and seats in corridor always full as well.]
2/Impersonal service, and often unfriendly receptionist.
3/medical records often mislaid, and often other patients letters in our folder [on 3 occasions!]
4/being put in a room and then forgotton about for an hour!!
5/blood sample bottles and lab sheets not being filled in with patients name or test to be performed, which resulted in 6 of our blood tests being wrong [they tested the wrong persons blood, resulting in amongst other things in an embryo transfer which was the wrong blood group and more importantly the wrong rhesus group match for me.]
Also I disliked paying **** a fee every time I did a cycle, when in my opinion they only seem to try and make things more difficult for us.[eg a donor can't be paid to give eggs to help a couple to have a baby they will treasure, but a medical company can pay a donor so the eggs can be used to creat a human-animal chimera..]
Of course there are good and bad clinics I am sure both in the UK and abroad.
Initially I didn't realise about the option of treatment abroad, and it was only when after being told [at 39yrs old!!] that we were told old to adopt a baby, the councellor I saw told us about the possibility of egg donation abroad and told us to look on the internet and then we found FF and the rest is history.

To sum up, a lot of people start to think about treatment abroad for financial reasons initially, but I would still have my treatment abroad even if it cost twice as much, such is the quality diffence in certain instances I believe. [at least several of the patients at IM are UK doctors, as are several of their husbands I believe. ]
Mountainlion.


----------

